

Scrum vs. Kanban vs. Scrumban: Boards, Rules, and Who Should Use It - dnlc
http://www.eylean.com/blog/2013/06/scrum-vs-kanban-vs-scrumban-boards-rules-and-who-should-use-it/

======
matt_
share bar on my mobile covers up the first word of every line

